# removal of expat health cards



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

We have just been down to Civilian services to apply for a health card and, although we are going to get one, it will only be valid until Jan 2014 (6 months) despite our S1 covering us until late 2015! We were told that the government will be withdrawing ALL expat health cards as of Jan 14 unless you have proof of at least 36 months social services payments here on the island.

Not too sure how legal this is in the EU as we have paid our dues in an EU country and should be able to get the same service elsewhere. You can if you go to the UK!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

Leyland2012 said:


> We have just been down to Civilian services to apply for a health card and, although we are going to get one, it will only be valid until Jan 2014 (6 months) despite our S1 covering us until late 2015! We were told that the government will be withdrawing ALL expat health cards as of Jan 14 unless you have proof of at least 36 months social services payments here on the island.
> 
> Not too sure how legal this is in the EU as we have paid our dues in an EU country and should be able to get the same service elsewhere. You can if you go to the UK!


This can#t be possible. You are entitled to the same healthcare as the Cypriots. 

And for expats that pay in to the system as we do they can't just confiscate the money you pay every month

Will be very interesting to follow. For sure I will be one that complain to EU if they try. 

Anders


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

There have been changes in provision of healthcare muted since the 'bail-in', however there does not seem to be anything on any Cypriot Government site as to exactly what changes are being considered in the future. We have already had the additional fees for prescriptions and doctor visits. However as the UK pays for all pensioners in receipt of a state pension on a reciprocal agreement, and I assume this is the same for all other EU country pensioners, and there is an EU directive with regard to healthcare provision for residents from other EU countries with regard to what healthcare provision is provided, with contributions in their 'home' country being counted for up to 2.5 years ( at least it is for UK ex pats) I can for see this being questioned by the EU. However we all have recollections of EU directives being ignored by the Cypriot government when it suits them. 

Perhaps the Troika can be made aware of this decision, if in fact it is accurate, and not just scaremongering by a 'civil' servant.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

Mycroft said:


> There have been changes in provision of healthcare muted since the 'bail-in', however there does not seem to be anything on any Cypriot Government site as to exactly what changes are being considered in the future. We have already had the additional fees for prescriptions and doctor visits. However as the UK pays for all pensioners in receipt of a state pension on a reciprocal agreement, and I assume this is the same for all other EU country pensioners, and there is an EU directive with regard to healthcare provision for residents from other EU countries with regard to what healthcare provision is provided, with contributions in their 'home' country being counted for up to 2.5 years ( at least it is for UK ex pats) I can for see this being questioned by the EU. However we all have recollections of EU directives being ignored by the Cypriot government when it suits them.
> 
> Perhaps the Troika can be made aware of this decision, if in fact it is accurate, and not just scaremongering by a 'civil' servant.


If this really is a decision and not another rumor spread by civil servants I am sure that EU will stop it. It is a ground rule that all EU citizens have the right to the same healthcare as the countries own citizens. Cyprus is really not in the position to break any ground rules for the moment.

The 2,5 year rule is as I can see a special UK thing. As a Swede like myself, you are entitled to the same healthcare as the Cypriots as long as you have a valid yellow slip and as in our case, pay in to the social system

Anders


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

I certainly hope it is a rumour. I am looking for another office to ask the question and see if we get the same answer. I am flying back for a while soI will contact my UKMP and ask the question as well!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

Leyland2012 said:


> I certainly hope it is a rumour. I am looking for another office to ask the question and see if we get the same answer. I am flying back for a while soI will contact my UKMP and ask the question as well!!


We can take my case. I am diabetic and have slight high pressure. No private insurer will cover this. And if I would get no healthcard it mean that I have to pay myself. This is for sure not the way EU work.

Anders


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> We can take my case. I am diabetic and have slight high pressure. No private insurer will cover this. And if I would get no healthcard it mean that I have to pay myself. This is for sure not the way EU work.
> 
> Anders


I have looked on the EU site for guidance as to exactly what healthcare entitlement EU nationals have as residents in another EU country, much too long to document here but the link is

EU - Healthcare for pensioners living in other EU countries -Your Europe

This gives details for both EU pensioners and for those below pensionable age who are working the details can also be found on this site. It also gives details of who to contact if necessary. Hope this is of help to those of us who are concerns about the changes to the healthcare system muted. 

Kind regards


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

I have just found the link for anyone from the EU working here with regard to their rights for social security, health etc 

http://ec.europa.eu/employment_soci.../Your social security rights in Cyprus_en.pdf

It is a large PDF document but hopefully may be provide more information.

Kind regards


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

Mycroft said:


> I have looked on the EU site for guidance as to exactly what healthcare entitlement EU nationals have as residents in another EU country, much too long to document here but the link is
> 
> EU - Healthcare for pensioners living in other EU countries -Your Europe
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. It clearly states your rights as a EU citizen or dependent.

One thing it say is important. If the country set up a qualification period to have right to healthcare, and the rumor say that Cyprus will have 3 years, they must calculate all time you have paid in to the system in any EU country.

And for retired immigrants from EU, the country which pay your pension also pay your healthcare so there can be no change as I see it

Anders


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> Thanks for the link. It clearly states your rights as a EU citizen or dependent.
> 
> One thing it say is important. If the country set up a qualification period to have right to healthcare, and the rumor say that Cyprus will have 3 years, they must calculate all time you have paid in to the system in any EU country.
> 
> ...



Somehow I fear this is a nightmare waiting to happen for any one in Cyprus, not just us foreigners, as they will have to ensure that anyone applying for a health card has the necessary social security contributions here or in the case of foreigners who have not had three years worth of contributions here, in their home country. 
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2013)

Mycroft said:


> Somehow I fear this is a nightmare waiting to happen for any one in Cyprus, not just us foreigners, as they will have to ensure that anyone applying for a health card has the necessary social security contributions here or in the case of foreigners who have not had three years worth of contributions here, in their home country.
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Still you don't know if this is true. There is NO official writing about it and what it means. Its just impossible. It means that all Cypriots without contributions are without healthcare. Not possible

Anders


----------



## Kevtech (May 8, 2013)

*Private Healthcare*

Bet the price for private healthcare insurance will increase at pace if this happens.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

As you say Kevthch private insurance could have a field day, providing you have no pre-existing medical conditions and can afford it!!!!

I guess this is a game of wait and see. Unfortunately there does not seem to be anyway of actually finding out any facts. I think this is a case of each area citizens advice centre saying what they think will happen. I have heard from several different sources that there will be a 'qualifying' period for the issue of health cards for everyone below pensionable age, checked on renewal of their health card, how that will be implemented, and what the qualifying period will be is anyone's guess.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

Mycroft said:


> As you say Kevthch private insurance could have a field day, providing you have no pre-existing medical conditions and can afford it!!!!
> 
> I guess this is a game of wait and see. Unfortunately there does not seem to be anyway of actually finding out any facts. I think this is a case of each area citizens advice centre saying what they think will happen. I have heard from several different sources that there will be a 'qualifying' period for the issue of health cards for everyone below pensionable age, checked on renewal of their health card, how that will be implemented, and what the qualifying period will be is anyone's guess.


The qualifying period said would be three years. However this will really hurt the Cypriots most because any contributions you have made in another EU country must be counted as well. So for most EU expats its a matter of getting a document stating what time you have contributed to the health care system in your country or another EU country where you have stayed.

But, as you say, no one seems to really know.

Anders


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

Vega, The S1 that you receive from the DHS in the UK, (the one that you should have with you when you go to the immigration office), lays down what your contribution is and also states how long you are covered for, (in our case, it says we were covered until Dec 2015). The girl seems to have ignored this.

I am back in the UK now so will contact the MP ASAP for his take on it.


----------



## kdw2k (May 13, 2013)

Hi just wondered if you could put me on the right path about health care and insurance advice. 
I am a 48 year old lady here with my 55 year old husband. Having just left HMForces and settled here on the island. Neither of us work. 
We have our EHIC card and also our residence slips. 
What are we entitled too, and obviously not entitled to anything I can see. Which health care insurance would you recommend?
Many thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

kdw2k said:


> Hi just wondered if you could put me on the right path about health care and insurance advice.
> I am a 48 year old lady here with my 55 year old husband. Having just left HMForces and settled here on the island. Neither of us work.
> We have our EHIC card and also our residence slips.
> What are we entitled too, and obviously not entitled to anything I can see. Which health care insurance would you recommend?
> Many thanks for your help and advice.


If you have got your recidence slips you must have had private health insurance on the island already?
Anders


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Still you don't know if this is true. There is NO official writing about it and what it means. Its just impossible. It means that all Cypriots without contributions are without healthcare. Not possible
> 
> Anders


I am afraid it has happened. We have got our cards now and the end date is the 4 Jan 2014, (6 months from when we applied and 18 months short of the date we had paid up to that was on our S1)


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Leyland 2012- did you get anywhere with your MP? This seems to be a very important issue for the forum to try & get to the bottom of


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

MartynKSA said:


> Leyland 2012- did you get anywhere with your MP? This seems to be a very important issue for the forum to try & get to the bottom of


Get the E 104, present it for the Citizen Service and you will be fine.

Anders


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> This can#t be possible. You are entitled to the same healthcare as the Cypriots.
> 
> And for expats that pay in to the system as we do they can't just confiscate the money you pay every month
> 
> ...



Welcome to Cyprus.

It is a known fact the Cypriot government does as it pleases & not as the EU dictates.

Just other examples were the car import duty fiasco & the Title Deeds situation.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

anski said:


> Welcome to Cyprus.
> 
> It is a known fact the Cypriot government does as it pleases & not as the EU dictates.
> 
> Just other examples were the car import duty fiasco & the Title Deeds situation.


They will not even try to take away any health cards for expats. They just do like many other EU states already have done. They want a qualification time. But it is no problem as long as you can show that you have contributed in any other EU country for three years.

Excise Duty can be discussed even if EU don't push for the moment.

Title Deeds has nothing to do with EU regulations

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Does this forum really need a moderator who is no longer in Cyprus contributing out of date negative comments that contribute nothing useful to the thread?

Pete


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

Vega,

I am afraid you are wrong. We have asked again if the Civilian Office statement was correct and they have confirmed it. From 4 Jan next year we will NOT be covered, regardless of how long we have paid NI in the UK (EU).


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

Leyland2012 said:


> Vega,
> 
> I am afraid you are wrong. We have asked again if the Civilian Office statement was correct and they have confirmed it. From 4 Jan next year we will NOT be covered, regardless of how long we have paid NI in the UK (EU).


I had my E104 with me to Limassol Citizen Service office and he confirmed that with this document they prolong the medical card.

You have to show it in writing and I will personally fly with that paper to Brussels and sort it out.

Anders


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

I am getting a little confused here. When we went to the civilian services office initially we had to show them our S1 form from the NHS in the UK to show what our NI payment history was. This showed us to be paid up to Dec 2015. This was confirmed by the NHS office when I rang them. This was backed up by the girl at the CS office who then went on to tell us about the new rules, which has since been borne out by the 4 Jan date on our medical cards.

What is this Form 104 you speak of? From what I can gather it is exactly the same as an S1.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Leyland2012 said:


> I am getting a little confused here. When we went to the civilian services office initially we had to show them our S1 form from the NHS in the UK to show what our NI payment history was. This showed us to be paid up to Dec 2015. This was confirmed by the NHS office when I rang them. This was backed up by the girl at the CS office who then went on to tell us about the new rules, which has since been borne out by the 4 Jan date on our medical cards.
> 
> What is this Form 104 you speak of? From what I can gather it is exactly the same as an S1.



Here is a link to the E104 & any other E form you may need information about


Useful forms for social security rights

Also there is a section which refers to specifically to Retired Persons.

EU–Pensions, healthcare and taxes for pensioners who live in another country-Your Europe

EU - Healthcare for pensioners living in other EU countries -Your Europe

EU - Taxes as pensioner in other countries -Your Europe

I also discovered this (not sure if it up to date) I downloaded it in English but it ia available in many other European languages.

http://ec.europa.eu/employment_soci.../Your social security rights in Cyprus_en.pdf

This website has detailed infomation including a list of Useful websites in section 9:2 or page 125

http://www.euro.who.int/__data/asse...in-Transition_Cyprus_Health-system-review.pdf


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

Leyland2012 said:


> I am getting a little confused here. When we went to the civilian services office initially we had to show them our S1 form from the NHS in the UK to show what our NI payment history was. This showed us to be paid up to Dec 2015. This was confirmed by the NHS office when I rang them. This was backed up by the girl at the CS office who then went on to tell us about the new rules, which has since been borne out by the 4 Jan date on our medical cards.
> 
> What is this Form 104 you speak of? From what I can gather it is exactly the same as an S1.


Ok, C104 is if you are still working and pay into the social fund. I do that.

If you are retired it should be less problem, because in your case UK should pay for the healthcare. However if you don't yet have state pension you probably need a private health insurance when your NHS contributions are gone(normally 2,5 years?)

I am sure all this is confusing for the Citizen Service but will be sorted out.

Anders


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

I came across this article recently, maybe not as clear cut as it should be across Europe

EC takes Spain to court over European Health Insurance Card - Telegraph


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

exup said:


> I came across this article recently, maybe not as clear cut as it should be across Europe
> 
> EC takes Spain to court over European Health Insurance Card - Telegraph


This has nothing to do with the discussed issue. The EHIC card is for emergency treatment for tourists, not for residents.

Anders


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2013)

From Your Europe, an EU site with a lot of official info

For retiree's

If you do not receive a pension or any other income from the country where you live, 2 situations are possible:

if you receive a pension from another EU country, you belong to that country’s health insurance system

if you receive a pension from several other EU countries, you belong to the healthcare insurance system of the country where you were insured for the longest period of time.

In either case you need to request a certificate of entitlement to healthcare – the S1 form (formerly known as an E 121) — from the health insurance authority in the country whose healthcare insurance system you belong to.

This document establishes your right to full healthcare coverage in your country of residence. You must submit it to the health insurance authority there.

In principle, you and your family are only fully entitled to medical treatment in the country where you live. However, some countries (see list below) offer pensioners who live abroad — but belong to their social security system — complete healthcare coverage on their territory too. 

This means that UK pay your healthcare as long as you stay in Cyprus.

Anders


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> From Your Europe, an EU site with a lot of official info
> 
> For retiree's
> 
> ...


 Phew thanks>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Leyland2012 (Feb 27, 2012)

When we first got here we told the employment people that we were looking for work. They told us we needed our S1, amongst a lot of other forms, to bring with us to our immigration interview. We did this and have got our yellow forms. We were told to got to the civilian services office with our S1, (WHICH STATE OUR NI CONTRIBUTIONS IN A EU COUNTRY). These laid out that we were entitled to cover until the end of 2015 within the EU. We did not intend to retire and told them so.

The CA told us that they had a huge pile of expat forms that said that this was so but the government intended to stop this. They have done so. Our Medical forms with the Jan 2014 date bearing witness to this.

Cyprus are doing exactly what Spain are doing with the EHIC, totally ignoring EU law.

Check with you local office, guys, because you may be in for a shock in January if you do not!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

Leyland2012 said:


> When we first got here we told the employment people that we were looking for work. They told us we needed our S1, amongst a lot of other forms, to bring with us to our immigration interview. We did this and have got our yellow forms. We were told to got to the civilian services office with our S1, (WHICH STATE OUR NI CONTRIBUTIONS IN A EU COUNTRY). These laid out that we were entitled to cover until the end of 2015 within the EU. We did not intend to retire and told them so.
> 
> The CA told us that they had a huge pile of expat forms that said that this was so but the government intended to stop this. They have done so. Our Medical forms with the Jan 2014 date bearing witness to this.
> 
> ...


Now you must explain. You say that you are not retired or?...

In that case you must have private health insurance. No doubt. Ofc if you work you can get healthcare from Cyprus.

The EHIC is really invalid from the day you get your yellow slip.

Anders


----------

